# Polar RC3 GPS



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

Does anyone use the Polar RC3 GPS watch? I have a quiet old Polar HR monitor and was looking at this new model as it would be interesting to capture GPS as well as HR data.

There's a good review of the watch here.


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

I have a cheap hr monitor but found that I didn't like it on and thus didnt wear it. I know that others use them with great effect.

I guess you are used to them, hence looking to update your current one.


----------



## t1mmy (Dec 9, 2006)

I use a Nike GPS watch which I think you can use a Polar monitor with. I'm really happy with the watch as it does everything I want it to do in a simple and effective way.

Unfortunately I have no idea about the Polar watch you have asked about. Amazon might help with some user reviews.


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

alipman said:


> I have a cheap hr monitor but found that I didn't like it on and thus didnt wear it. I know that others use them with great effect.
> 
> I guess you are used to them, hence looking to update your current one.


Yes, I'm using it mainly for controlling my interval training in the gym on the treadmill, bike and concept 2. I don't really need a new one, but I like the idea of being able to automatically capture distance and timing data from the GPS as I get to do more outdoor runs as the amount of daylight increases.

I'm using an older Polar heart rate monitor strap which is much more comfortable than some of the plastic later ones. TBH I don't even notice it when I'm wearing it anymore.


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

t1mmy said:


> I use a Nike GPS watch which I think you can use a Polar monitor with. I'm really happy with the watch as it does everything I want it to do in a simple and effective way.
> 
> Unfortunately I have no idea about the Polar watch you have asked about. Amazon might help with some user reviews.


Thanks, I've not really looked at the Nike ones, I'll have a look at these as well.


----------



## rdraper (Jun 28, 2008)

This is the one that I use...

http://www.trustedreviews.com/Garmin-Forerunner-405_Peripheral_review


----------



## swompdonkey (Jul 10, 2008)

I bought a polar Bluetooth transmitter and belt and use it with my iPhone.. Works a treat and hooks into other apps eg run keeper or endomondo.. If it helps.


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

After some further research, I ordered the Polar RC3 GPS. It arrived on Saturday and I used it for the first time on an early morning Sunday run. The weather was quite cold and misty and there are few areas on the route I took that have quite a lot of tree cover, but the watch didn't loose it's GPS signal at any time.

The Polar trainer software is now all web based and you just connect the watch via USB to your PC and it syncs with your personal Polar trainer account. The Polar web application is integrated with Google maps so you can recall your performance over the route.

The web app will be useful to record and monitor my progress as I train for the Great North Run in September.


----------

